# looking for advice



## abcd01 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just  wondering if anyone could give me some advice.I had a little girl from my first ivf who is almost 4 and would dearly love to give her a sibling.  We had 6 frozen embryos from this cycle which we used in March but sadly did not work.  I don't know whether we should try a fresh cycle as i am now 39 and would our chances of success be low,never mind the cost.  However i would so love another baby and a sibling for my daughter. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

get a scan, line up for ivf, have them check your fsh, amh etc. that way you can make a more informed decision? age alone isn't a clear indicator.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Your story sounds very similar to mine.

We went for a second fresh cycle a few months before my 39th birthday and it worked.  I only got 4 eggs collected, but they were all mature.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## SarahEJC (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, I agree that you could at least get your tests done to check AMH etc. I had my dd when I was 36 and we went back for more treatment this year when I was 38 (I'm now 39). My AMH had hardly changed, we got 18 eggs, had 2 blasts put back and have 5 on ice...I'm now nearly 28 weeks with twins so it was definitely worth doing in our case. I am finding this pregnancy slightly harder than before but don't know if it's because I'm slightly older, am expecting twins, have a toddler or work full time or perhaps a combination of all of them!

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## abcd01 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who replied,i really appreciate your advice, and congratulations to everyone who has had success trying for baby no.2.  I think you are right i will have to have the tests done and take it from there, i really don't want to regret not trying again in 5 years time.  I hope i haven't left it too late.  Thanks again for all the advice and giving me hope.


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Go for it, go for it, go for it!! 39 is definitely not too late - I had my son at 42. I'd love to have given him a sibling but realistically I can't now unless I go DE - but you have lots of chances left and one of them will be yours.  I'll have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree. Go for it or you will have regrets. I was 39 and our frozen cycle didn't work. I had two fresh cycles after this. First bfn and the second was bfp and I am now pregnant with twins. So it does work at the age of 39! If you feel you want another one I  would definitely go for it. If it doesn't work at least you know you have given it everything and you won't have any regrets. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations SashaJ


----------



## abcd01 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for replying and congratulations. I think i will wait to september when my daughter starts nursery and make an appointment to see have these tests done and take it from there.  I always said if the fet didn't work i wouldn't try anymore,  but i can't help feeling i will regret it if i don't at least try.      Thanks again for all your help


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

My tests came back so low that there was no point in trying and I was actually sent away by one clinic - but they didn't mean much - as I have a lovely son now.

It reduces your number of eggs - and it means that your journey will probably be a horrible rollercoaster.

but I got 1 egg, 1 embryo and 1 lovely son. So it can work.


----------



## abcd01 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, its been a while since i posted this, i have recently enquired about a fresh cycle and had amh test which was 13.9.The doctor said this was ok and meant i should respond to the drugs but due to my age the chance of success was only 10-12% which seems very low.  Just wondering if anyone else had any advice they could offer. Thanks


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ooh i'd have given my right arm for 12%, think they told us about 5! just go for it your amh sounds fine. mine was under 4.5...


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in a similar position so would be great to hear what you decided and how it turned out if you're still on here? We've just had our only frozen blast in and it's a bfn. Our dd is 19 months and I'm 38. I've had no tests recently but was a poor responder before (2-5eggs each fresh cycle) and my hubby as v low count such that we're not even sure he'll have any left now, luckily he froze some back when we conceived dd. I'm feeling really torn. On one hand I feel some relief at not being pregnant as it's clearly easier managing one child and my friends with toddler plus newborn seem run ragged, but I appreciate that's prob just the first year or so and then it's no harder. I guess I'm protecting myself a little bit now from wanting it too much but I do really really want another child... I just don't know how much heartbreak and rollercoaster I can handle. It took us 3 fresh cycles to have dd and my eggs were 3 years younger then!
Any similar stories would be so welcome, thank you


----------

